# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الإداري >  قضاء التعويض (eg)

## هيثم الفقى

* قضاء التعويض*

 مقدمة عامة 
*  مبدأ عدم مسئولية الدولة*

*  عدم مسئولية الدولة عن أعمال السلطة التشريعية*

*  عدم مسئولية الدولة عن الأعمال البرلمانية*

* أساس مبدأ عدم المسئولية*

*  محاولات مجلس الدولة الفرنسي للحد من مبدأ عدم المسئولية عن الأعمال البرلمانية*

*  عدم المسئولية عن القوانين*

* الحجج المبررة لمبدأ عدم المسئولية*

* المحاولات الفقهية للحد من مبدأ عدم المسئولية*

* موقف القضاء*

* عدم مسئولية الدولة عن أعمال السلطة القضائية*

* عدم مسئولية الدولة عن أخطاء القضاء*

*  مبررات قاعدة عدم المسئولية*

* الاستثناءات من قاعدة عدم المسئولية*

* نطاق الأعمال القضائية التي لا تسأل عنها الدولة*

* المسئولية الشخصية لرجال القضاء*

 أولاً : أسباب المخاصمة ثانياً : ضمانات دعوى المخاصمة ثالثاً : مدى مسئولية الدولة عما يحكم به على القاضي أو عضو النيابة في دعوى المخاصمة 
* مسئولية الإدارة عن أعمالها غير التعاقدية*

* قواعد الاختصاص في مسئولية الإدارة*

*  قواعد الاختصاص في فرنسا*

 1- الاختصاص القضائي بتحديد المشرع 2- المنازعات المتعلقة بسير مرفق القضاء 3- المنازعات الخاصة بالمرافق الاقتصادية 4- القضاء العادي حصن الحريات العامة الغصب - الاعتداء المادي - أمثلة 
*  قواعد الاختصاص في مصر*

 ( كيفية توزيع الاختصاص - ما تختص به كل من المحاكم الإدارية والمحاكم القضائية - شرح قاعدة القرار الإداري السابق وما إذا كان من الممكن الأخذ بها في مصر - الوضع في ظل القانون الحالي ) 
*  القواعد الموضوعية في المسئولية*

 1- أسباب استبعاد القواعد المدنية في موضوع المسئولية 2- الحالات التي تطبق فيها القواعد المدنية استثناء 
*  مسئولية الإدارة على أساس الخطأ في فرنسا*

* الخطأ المرفقي والخطأ الشخصي*

* الخطأ الشخصي*

 معيار لافير بير - معيار هوريو - معيار دوجي - معيار جسامة الخطأ - مسلك مجلس الدولة الفرنسي - أثر أمر الرئيس على خطأ الموظف ) 
* الخطأ المرفقي أو المصلحي*

 1 – الأفعال التي تكون الخطأ المرفقي أولاً : المرفق يؤدي الخدمة على وجه سيئ ثانياً : المرفق لم يؤد الخدمة ثالثاً : المرفق يبطئ في أداء الخدمة أكثر من اللازم 2 – كيف يقدر الخطأ المرفقي أولاً : الخطأ في حالة القرارات الإدارية مخالفة القانون - عيب الانحراف بالسلطة - عيبا الاختصاص والشكل ثانياً : الخطأ في حالة الأفعال المادية 1- مراعاة ظروف الزمان الذي يؤدي فيه المرفق خدماته 2- مراعاة ظروف المكان الذي يؤدي فيه المرفق خدماته 3- مراعاة أعباء المرفق وموارده 4- مراعاة موقف المضرور إزاء المرفق 5- مراعاة طبيعة المرفق وأهميته الاجتماعية 6- دراسة خاصة لمسئولية مرفق البوليس والمرافق الصحية ، ومرفق تحصيل الضرائب ، ومرفق مكافحة الحريق ، والمرافق المنوط بها حماية أو مراقبة الأشخاص الخطرين 
* العلاقة بين الخطأ الشخصي والمصلحي*

 قاعدة عدم الجمع التقليدية - محاولة تبريرها انتقادها - تطورها - أولاً : اعتراف القضاء بإمكان قيام الخطأين معا - ثانياً : مسئولية الإدارة عن الخطأ الشخصي - ثالثاً : آثار ازدواج الخطأ على التعويض - كيفية حلول الإدارة محل المضرور في اقتضاء التعويض المحكوم به على الموظف - طريقة الضمان - طريقة الحلول- الموقف الحالي لمجلس الدولة الفرنسي 
*  مسئولية الإدارة في فرنسا على أساس المخاطر*

*  الخصائص التي يتميز بها هذا النوع من المسئولية*

* الحالات التي أقر فيها المجلس المسئولية على أساس المخاطر*

* في علاقة الإدارة بموظفيها*

*  في علاقة الإدارة بسائر المواطنين*

 أولاً : المسئولية عن الأضرار الدائمة التي تصيب أملاك الأفراد نتيجة للاشغال العامة ثانياً : الأضرار الناجمة عن نشاط الإدارة الخطر ثالثاً : استعمال الإدارة لآلات خطرة رابعاً : امتناع الإدارة عن تنفيذ الأحكام القضائية 
* موقف الفقه من مسئولية المخاطر*

 تقدير المسئولية على أساس المخاطر 
* مسئولية الإدارة في مصر*

*  مسئولية الإدارة عن أعمالها المادية*

*  مسئولية الإدارة عن أعمال الموظفين* 

 1– خطأ الموظف أو التابع تحديد معنى الموظف - مشكلة العاملين في شركات القطاع العام - الخطأ الجنائي – 2- الخطأ بسبب الوظيفة 3- أساس مسئولية الإدارة عن أعمال تابعيها 4 – قيام مسئولية الموظف بجانب الإدارة 
*  مسئولية الإدارة عن الأخطاء التي لا يمكن نسبتها إلى الموظفين*

 المسئولية عن الحيوان المسئولية عن البناء المسئولية عن الأشياء 
*  صور الخطأ ومعيار تقديره* 

*  لا مسئولية على أساس المخاطر* 

*  تطبيق قواعد المسئولية التقصيرية يتصل بالنظام العام*

*  مقارنة بين القواعد الإدارية والقواعد المدنية في مسئولية الإدارة*

 أولاً : فكرة الخطأ الشخصي والخطأ المصلحي - ثانياً : كيفية تقدير الخطأ - ثالثاً : المسئولية على أساس المخاطر ) 
*  مسئولية الإدارة عن أعمالها الإدارية*

* القرار الإداري هو مناط اختصاص القضاء الإداري*

*  عدم مشروعية القرار هي أساس الحكم بالتعويض* 

 أولاً : لا تعويض على القرارات السليمة ثانياً : عدم مشروعية القرار الإداري هي أساس الحكم بالتعويض 
*  موقف مجلس الدولة من المبادئ الإدارية في المسئولية*

 1- الخطأ الشخصي والخطأ المرفقي أولاً : معيار التمييز بين نوعي الخطأ وتطبيقاته ثانياً : دور التمييز بين الخطأين في مجال المسئولية 2- التمييز بين أوجه الإلغاء في نطاق قضاء التعويض 3- لا تلازم بين دعوى الإلغاء ودعوى التعويض 4- موقف القضاء الإداري من المسئولية على أساس المخاطر المرحلة الأولى - المرحلة الثانية - رأينا في هذا التحول - إلى أي مدى نحن محتاجون إلى القواعد الإدارية في المسئولية 
*  جزاء المسئولية*

*  هل تسأل الإدارة عن الأضرار المعنوية*

*  الضرر المعنوي المصحوب بضرر مادي* 

*  الضرر المعنوي غير المصحوب بضرر مادي* 

 أولاً : الاعتداء على العاطفة والشعور والوجدان - ثانياً : الآلام الجسمانية - ثالثاً : الاعتداء على حق الملكية الأدبية أو الفنية - رابعاً : الاعتداء على الشهرة ) 
*  الحكم على قضاء مجلس الدولة وعدوله عن قضائه السابق* 

*  طبيعة التعويض الذي يحكم به القضاء على الإدارة*

*  مدى التعويض وأوضاعه* 

* التقادم في مجال المسئولية* 

*  أنواع التقادم*

*  التقادم الطويل*

*  التقادم الخمسي* 

*  التقادم الثلاثي* 

*  تطبيق أحكام التقادم*

*  وقف التقادم وقطعه*

* =التمسك بالتقادم*

----------

